# Car crashes into Costa shop



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds very serious.

Looking at the pictures, it's hard to understand how the car was travelling straight into the shop.



















It's in Kent.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Perhaps they thought it was one of the new drive thru Costas


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> Perhaps they thought it was one of the new drive thru Costas


Oh you are so going to burn in hell for that one :lol:

Back on topic, that's quite an impressive trick, i'm willing to bet it was either a foreign person who got confused about road directions( i know) or an elderly person who pressed the go pedal a bit too hard.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Looking at the pictures the car has driven into the shopfront of Costa that faces the sidestreet and not the main highstreet.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Take a look at the marks on the road surface. 

I'd hazard a guess that the driver had reached the end of the road and was intent on doing a three point turn to return down that road. From the marks on the road, they accellerated at quite some rate!!!

Cooks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why is it every Christmas we get incidents like this, I hope no one is seriously hurt.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Why is it every Christmas we get incidents like this, I hope no one is seriously hurt.


One person has just been pronounced dead, unfortunately.

What a tragic accident. 

Alan W


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Why oh why oh why :wall::wall:

Sad news


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alan W said:


> One person has just been pronounced dead, unfortunately.
> 
> What a tragic accident.
> 
> Alan W


So so sad,  not now at this time of year, that poor persons family.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

What kinda crazy driving is that! How?

Sad to here somebody died because of it.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> What kinda crazy driving is that! How?
> 
> Sad to here somebody died because of it.


Did they die because of the accident, or have a heart attack at the wheel causing them to swerve of direction. Either way very sad.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

The woman that died was sat by the window in the coffee shop. The male driver and his female passenger had to be freed from the car by emergency services.

From a map view it looks like it's on the outside of a long sweeping bend. Pretty unfortunate that the trajectory would take it straight into the window and not the wall either side.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

70 year old woman died at the scene.
Wouldn't surprise me it if was a older driver in an automatic.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

How very very sad


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> 70 year old woman died at the scene.
> Wouldn't surprise me it if was a older driver in an automatic.


According to some media reports the driver is 88 and the car was travelling at around 60mph and clipped at least one other parked car down the main street before hitting the shop, and yes, I'm guessing auto too, I've lost count of the number of elderly drivers that panic and floor the accelerator thinking it is the brake, old bloke near me completely demolished his garage doing the same which ironically he had built himself years before (thankfully he was fine).


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Makes me think back to my thread about older people needing to retake their driving tests, and how a poor lady got run over while on the pavement as an OAP lost control of their vehicle, very sad indeed.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

How many accidents occur with old drivers, surely there should be a yearly medical and some sort of test to keep your licence when you hit 65.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Very sad, another one at christmas too 

Definately should have to take their test again


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Such sad news. My cousin was killed a few years ago when an older driver lost control of his car and hit the accelerator. Our family created a petition as below to give the police more powers to take someone's driving licence away.

http://www.essex.police.uk/news_features/features_archive/2012/march_2012/cassies_law.aspx


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Zolasbackheel said:


> Such sad news. My cousin was killed a few years ago when an older driver lost control of his car and hit the accelerator. Our family created a petition as below to give the police more powers to take someone's driving licence away.
> 
> http://www.essex.police.uk/news_features/features_archive/2012/march_2012/cassies_law.aspx


That is terrible. A really sad story when the police could see the danger coming.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm all for the older generation having their independence but not when regarding to driving. Don't get me wrong there are plenty of very fit and able bodied older people but here are thousands that walk with a stick or hobble across a car park looking down because their backs are bent who get in cars. Regardless of physical ability it's well documented that the older you get the slower your brain/ hand eye coordination works.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Kerr said:


> That is terrible. A really sad story when the police could see the danger coming.


Yeah. Dont get me wrong a lot of young drivers are just as dangerous but anything that can help prevent needless deaths should be done.

Feel really sorry for all those involved today as xmas will always be a reminder now.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

My local Costa, such a shame for those involved today


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Reading the article it really does bigger belief that the police have no powers to suspend a license when it is proven that someone isn't competent enough to drive safely, at the same time common sense should tell someone if they fail an eye test they should never be in control of what can potentially be a killing machine.

I'm all for being asked once you reach retirement age you should be asked to take some form of competency driving test that should be retaken at certain intervals to keep your license and to ensure your safe to drive


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

They are looking towards making a re assessment compulsory at the 65 year old mark i have heard.

Currently you have to re apply for your driving licence renewed avery 3 years when you hit 70 in the uk.

I think Ireland you have to renew every 10 years anyway but stand to be corrected on that one.

You have to pass the standard eye test and declare any health issues medical conditions.

Then again would people declare them as your licence could be refused or your sent on a re assesment so have a temp license until you pass the re assessment by a set time i think.

The IAM do an assessment for mature drivers to see if they are fit and able to drive.

As Parkinson's disease and other neurological conditions become more public if not more diagnosed it could well become a compulsory re test at a certain age... the government would not like to spend more money than they have to if at all, then again the revenue raised by testing would off set this but then again your taking money from pensioners not a popular choice. I don't think it will become compulsory until a good deal of research and unfortunate deaths have forced the governments hand.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Local talk is the guy may have had a heart attack at the wheel as he took out the lots of parked cars on the high street leading up to costa


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Wrong place at the wrong time. How very sad. Can't really say any more.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Makes me think back to my thread about older people needing to retake their driving tests, and how a poor lady got run over while on the pavement as an OAP lost control of their vehicle, very sad indeed.


Whilst I would generally agree with that given the disgraceful attitude of many drivers these days (usually drivers of vans or German cars) I think every driver should be made to take some sort of refresher course at certain intervals.
To add to that given I was hit the other day by some poxy immigrant driver who then drove off & was uninsured & illegal they need to be removed from the road (& the Country) till they know how to drive or be legal or both.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Older drivers are the cause of a lot of accidents and near misses yet it's still the youngsters who get the blame, are hated and get stupidly high insurance prices

Shames someone's died when it could have been avoided, I'm all for giving the oldies independence but there really does need to be a re test, the times I see oaps doing stupid things it makes you go mad


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andystevens said:


> Whilst I would generally agree with that given the disgraceful attitude of many drivers these days (usually drivers of vans or German cars) I think every driver should be made to take some sort of refresher course at certain intervals.
> To add to that given I was hit the other day by some poxy immigrant driver who then drove off & was uninsured & illegal they need to be removed from the road (& the Country) till they know how to drive or be legal or both.


As a German car driver, I'm sick how people treat me.

I'm not the issue, it's their ignorant, prejudiced and stereotypical attitude that causes them to behave badly towards German car drivers.

Facts will tell you that German car drivers are not anywhere near the worst drivers on the road.

That's also why the insurance premiums are so small on many of the common German brand.

I hate to correct your hateful Germans passion again.

Look in the mirror.

You drive a Fiesta ST don't you not? Aren't they built in Germany?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> As a German car driver, I'm sick how people treat me.
> 
> I'm not the issue, it's their ignorant, prejudiced and stereotypical attitude that causes them to behave badly towards German car drivers.
> 
> ...


Treat all German car drivers the same as the reps in their 5 series

Hell if you done that because of the country someone came from or their ethnic beliefs you'd be hit with the race card :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Older drivers are the cause of a lot of accidents and near misses yet it's still the youngsters who get the blame, are hated and get stupidly high insurance prices
> 
> Shames someone's died when it could have been avoided, I'm all for giving the oldies independence but there really does need to be a re test, the times I see oaps doing stupid things it makes you go mad


Facts still say young ones are involved in the biggest accidents.

Accidents happen with inexperience and young aggressive males are more prone to doing silly things. We've all been there.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Facts still say young ones are involved in the biggest accidents.
> 
> Accidents happen with inexperience and young aggressive males are more prone to doing silly things. We've all been there.


Yea maybe so but I still find myself avoiding the oldies and getting ****ed off at them rather than young drivers, younger ones just tend to act like tools and think the worlds a racetrack 24/7


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Facts still say young ones are involved in the biggest accidents.
> 
> Accidents happen with inexperience and young aggressive males are more prone to doing silly things. We've all been there.


True but if old people accidents can be massively reduced by a simple retest at certain ages it should be done

The actual current test should be far better than it is to help the young driver stats. The test is rubbish, no one actually drives how they want you to in a test, it's just a pointless 45 minute test at referring their routines


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Treat all German car drivers the same as the reps in their 5 series
> 
> Hell if you done that because of the country someone came from or their ethnic beliefs you'd be hit with the race card :lol:


That's about it. There is a lot of rep drivers that don't really care. A bit like white van man.

There is a lot of people who've paid good money for their car that really do.

There is bad drivers in every brand of car on the road. It's amazing how people can extract findings from thin air.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Kerr said:


> As a German car driver, I'm sick how people treat me.
> 
> I'm not the issue, it's their ignorant, prejudiced and stereotypical attitude that causes them to behave badly towards German car drivers.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better.

I hate the oh you drive a BMW therefore you must be a knob.
Actually I let people out at junctions, I don't tailgate and I give people plenty of time and space.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Please also remember we are all taught how to pass a driving test and not how to drive.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> As a German car driver, I'm sick how people treat me.
> 
> I'm not the issue, it's their ignorant, prejudiced and stereotypical attitude that causes them to behave badly towards German car drivers.
> 
> ...


But as we said once before, the reason people have a stereotype about BMW's in particular is because Saint Clarkson said it first. Okay he then said they had all moved to Audi's now but to the average man in the street who watched TG, BMW drivers will always be like that. 
Now, i see a high proportion of that particular brand being driven.....enthusiastically....on my daily commute but they are by no means the worst, french car drivers step forward, however i think a lot of it is down to the fact beemers are becoming more accessable to the younger driver. Sorry kimo but it tends to be the younger driver who does the worst driving on my daily commute.

At the end of the day, the current test is no longer adequate for the amount of traffic on the road or the performance of todays cars and needs a radical overhaul with an upper age limit for a comprehensive retest, then maybe tragedies like this will become a thing of the past.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Somebody has been killed in a shop by a car and you lot are *****ing about german cars.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

But do you not see the crashed car is an Audi??? That makes it so much more about the car involved and less about the grieving family and incredibly sad loss of life. Had it been my wife driving our Volvo crashing into a shop you'd here people talking about Volvo drivers and how they drive with no regard for the safety of others because you know it doesn't matter, all Volvo drivers rely on the safety systems installed and bleat about how safe they are that we all drive round in our little IKEA-land bubbles and have major accidents and not notice because Volvo's are just tanks for people who can't afford a German car.

All car brands and countries of origin get it in the neck from someone. Quite frankly, I don't care that our car is Swedish (made in Belgium with a French engine using American money...)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> Somebody has been killed in a shop by a car and you lot are *****ing about german cars.


Firstly "you lot" was one person making the usual German comments.

Why are you offended by those comments, yet not post number 2 in the thread?

Why not post your opinions on the topic which now appears to mean something to you?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

It has been the responsibility of the driver to declare any health aspects that may impact on driving competence, the recent event of the crashed dustbin lorry (S) where an ongoing health situation was not disclosed may give some impact in law for the future.

The current assessment for driving at increased age is not stringent enough, a few questions were asked with no practical test or review this has to stop, in relation to the driver hurting themselves or others. 

All very sad plus possibly avoidable.

John Tht.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

As it has been pointed out, this has moved away from the original topic. So can we please stick to the original topic and not let this get closed.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Firstly "you lot" was one person making the usual German comments.
> 
> Why are you offended by those comments, yet not post number 2 in the thread?
> 
> Why not post your opinions on the topic which now appears to mean something to you?


I already posted on this topic, if you check page 2 you will see. I posted about the age of the driver before it was common knowledge and the car being automatic. I really don't give a crap what make and model of car he was driving
I did not see post 2 until now, not a good comment due to the circumstances but at that time nobody W's reported dead or indeed injured.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> I already posted on this topic, if you check page 2 you will see. I posted about the age of the driver before it was common knowledge and the car being automatic. I really don't give a crap what make and model of car he was driving
> I did not see post 2 until now, not a good comment due to the circumstances but at that time nobody W's reported dead or indeed injured.


When I posted the thread it was already reported on BBC news that there was 5 people badly injured with a few critical. That's the reason I posted. A car crashing into a shop window isn't a story.

It was reported from the off that it was an elderly driver.

Anyway, not that it really matters. It's not a competition to who got what information in first, or can be offended on behalf of everyone else.

It's a sad tragic event that I'm sure most people would feel some sympathy for. Not many people expressed that though.

Like most incidents and accidents debate will open up, often rightly, but some people still overstep the mark. The person I picked up on has a tiresome reputation for niggling at German cars, usually BMW, which was out of place.

That's how threads go. There's not much to be offended about on other people's behalf.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Kerr said:


> As a German car driver, I'm sick how people treat me.
> 
> I'm not the issue, it's their ignorant, prejudiced and stereotypical attitude that causes them to behave badly towards German car drivers.
> 
> ...


No I sold it & it is an American brand but built in Germany. You may well be one of the most courteous drivers there is & if that is the case there is no need to get upset. Perhaps though you drive on different roads to me & most others then as everytime I drive on a motorway, dual carriageway or almost anywhere it is either a white van, Rep mobile of any make, BMW, Mercedes or VW Golf that in many cases on an approach to a slip road for example etc run down the inside lane as far & as fast as possible then arrogantly pushes in front of everyone else. Obviously drivers of other makes do this to but BMW drivers are by far the worst & I witnessed a 3 series estate do this exact thing today on the M20 near Brands Hatch. It was an Audi A3 that ran into my Freelander last week & then drove off due to being uninsured etc.

As it happens I will be a German car driver as of 1st March 2016 if all goes to plan but will be courteous. Drivers of all makes of car can & often are idiots & I am not saying all drivers of certain makes of car are idiots. Many of my customers drive them but when you see examples of bad driving on a Motorway for example sadly it does often seem to be a driver of a German car for some reason, just the way it is.
I still think every driver should have some sort of refresher test or assessment every 5 years at least.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Gone off topic and will only end one way


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Far to many threads are being taken off topic with bickering lately (same people in a lot of cases), instead of closing threads I may start closing accounts!, some people need to take a look at what they are posting and if you have an issue report posts and don't take it upon yourself to deal with it on the open forum.


----------

